# hip-hop artist involved in satanism.



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 15, 2009)

Researching through various youtube videos that get censured every day and articles all over the Internet shows prove of this. Eminem has a lot of songs saying he gets possessed, Jay-z, Beyonce, and kanye west always throwing the Illuminati sign covering one eye (same sign thats one the back of the dollar) .  WTF is wrong with the hip-hop industry? sorry I couldn't provide links since im at work im a little tied up but I would love your input on this.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 15, 2009)

Illuminati doesn't equal satanism. and kanye isn't smart enough to get involved with anything like that. he thinks he is God


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 15, 2009)

Satanism is beliving you are you're own god. Still various main hip-hop (also seen in rock of course) artist throw  lines either talking about illuminati, new world order, or satan. Im gonna get the link right now.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 15, 2009)

yea, im not buying it. this is the kind of stuff some teenage kid conspiracy theorist who is too smart for his own good, without any friends and has too much free time comes up with.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 16, 2009)

Check out this video, a little long but...I dont know what to say about it, if you believe it or not thats up to you.






YouTube Video


----------



## suprfast (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess im satanic.  I think im my own G-O-D


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 16, 2009)

so what are you trying to say. a secret satanic society is trying to control the world by controlling the media? and to control the media they have recruited rappers. who go out and announce the secret society in all of their lyrics?

more and more you are proving my original point dude. I'm sorry to say that emminem, jay-z and others can't help the Illuminati control the world.

Go read a dan brown book if you need a conspiracy thriller.


----------



## ROID (Sep 16, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Satanism is beliving you are you're own god. Still various main hip-hop (also seen in rock of course) artist throw  lines either talking about illuminati, new world order, or satan. Im gonna get the link right now.




I am GOD.  seriously.I mean seriously I am GOD.  there is no such thing as satan. it's a form of religious control. 

Get with the program before you get left behind to fight the angry horsemen with the seven seals. The end is nigh up on us.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 16, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> so what are you trying to say. a secret satanic society is trying to control the world by controlling the media? and to control the media they have recruited rappers. who go out and announce the secret society in all of their lyrics?
> 
> more and more you are proving my original point dude. I'm sorry to say that emminem, jay-z and others can't help the Illuminati control the world.
> 
> Go read a dan brown book if you need a conspiracy thriller.



Believe it or not hip-hop has a huge influence on a lot of people.  Emminem influences a lot of heads, and his new cd is full of hate and evil. He has a new video where he seems to be getting possesed by the devil and starts goin insane killing people. If he truly has control of what videos he makes why make a video like this? Again hip-hop has a lot of subliminal content, from recruting people to go to the army, to satanic content.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 16, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Believe it or not hip-hop has a huge influence on a lot of people.  Emminem influences a lot of heads, and his new cd is full of hate and evil. He has a new video where he seems to be getting possesed by the devil and starts goin insane killing people. If he truly has control of what videos he makes why make a video like this? Again hip-hop has a lot of subliminal content, from recruting people to go to the army, to satanic content.



so then with the rise in hip hop over the last 20 years we should have seen a corresponding rise in satanism? ive not seen that. 

you still haven't made the connection between Illuminati and satanism. care to make the connection?


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 16, 2009)

"There are more love songs than anything else. If songs could make you do something we'd all love one another." Frank Zappa


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 16, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> so then with the rise in hip hop over the last 20 years we should have seen a corresponding rise in satanism? ive not seen that.
> 
> you still haven't made the connection between Illuminati and satanism. care to make the connection?



8:40 on the video Digital showed, the song got played backwards and gave you a satanic messege. This is also been seen on a bonethugs and harmony cd from 1996 where a specific song is played backwards and it shows a evil messege. Actually that whole cd is horrible and talks about killing and praising the devil. There is more examples again its everywhere on hip-hop, and there has to be a reason why so many hip-hop artist throw the illuminati sign covering there right eye.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 16, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> "There are more love songs than anything else. If songs could make you do something we'd all love one another." Frank Zappa



Young kids hearing this music get influence by it, they see this hip-hop artist as "heroes". Especially kids who grew up in the ghetto. Music is powerfull wheter you like hip hop or not.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 16, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Young kids hearing this music get influence by it, they see this hip-hop artist as "heroes". Especially kids who grew up in the ghetto. Music is powerfull wheter you like hip hop or not.



music is powerful. It helps us express emotions and can help us feel certain things. It can't take over the world though


----------



## Yanick (Sep 16, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> 8:40 on the video Digital showed, the song got played backwards and gave you a satanic messege. This is also been seen on a bonethugs and harmony cd from 1996 where a specific song is played backwards and it shows a evil messege. Actually that whole cd is horrible and talks about killing and praising the devil. There is more examples again its everywhere on hip-hop, and there has to be a reason why so many hip-hop artist throw the illuminati sign covering there right eye.



No dude the satanic messages in backwards songs is just your brain constructing order from chaos (a natural tendency for our overly developed frontal lobes).

There is a TED talk (TED.com) by the editor, I believe, of Skeptic magazine, I think thats the name (not much to go on but if you are curious a google and TED search will get you the answer). Anyhow, he played a verse from "Stairway To Heaven" by Lep Zeppelin backwards and asked what people heard. Some threw out satan here and there. Then he played the same verse backwards but put up words on the screen and all of a sudden the gibberish with one or two satans in there turned into this whole evil devil worshipping message. 

Dale said this a long time ago and I always use his example in these types of scenarios. If you throw a bag of marbles all over your living room floor and stare at them for long enough, you will, undoubtedly, notice a pattern emerge. 

Highly developed brains + random/nonsensical stuff + lots of time = perceived order.

Its typically a good thing (all the advancements in science/technology/understanding of the world ultimately stem from this innate ability/desire) but you also get the ridiculousness in pop culture (conspiracy theories and such).


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yanick said:


> No dude the satanic messages in backwards songs is just your brain constructing order from chaos (a natural tendency for our overly developed frontal lobes).
> 
> There is a TED talk (TED.com) by the editor, I believe, of Skeptic magazine, I think thats the name (not much to go on but if you are curious a google and TED search will get you the answer). Anyhow, he played a verse from "Stairway To Heaven" by Lep Zeppelin backwards and asked what people heard. Some threw out satan here and there. Then he played the same verse backwards but put up words on the screen and all of a sudden the gibberish with one or two satans in there turned into this whole evil devil worshipping message.
> 
> ...




Ok but explain some rappers talking about been selling their soul to the devil for fame, from snoopdog to eminem in various songs. I think dmx has talked about it also.  also the piramid sign been thrown constanly by a lot of artist. Its also "funny" how in the VMAs everyone took a moment to praise the devil as a "joke".


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 16, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Ok but explain some rappers talking about been selling their soul to the devil for fame, from snoopdog to eminem in various songs. I think dmx has talked about it also.  also the piramid sign been thrown constanly by a lot of artist. Its also "funny" how in the VMAs everyone took a moment to praise the devil as a "joke".



that sign is also done by professional athletes. It is also a sign of a fraternity. the same sign can mean different things to different peoples/groups/cultures. 

you still haven't drawn a connection with this group and satanism. an eye over an uncompleted pyramid is a free mason symbol and is used to represent the eye of providence (God) looking over this great work that is still being built. (our country) you have your symbols messed up a bit.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 16, 2009)

I wasn't arguing the validity of your rap-satan connection. I hate the vast majority of late 90's and on hip hop, I absolutely abhor pop culture (I really feel like it will be the downfall of modern civilization), don't really watch TV, haven't ever watched a VMA and haven't watched MTV in about 6+ years. So as far as the signs the rappers throw up or the lyrics or video's, I'm pretty much ignorant on the subject.

I just wanted to drop an FYI on the satanic messages in backwards songs. Its a theme that has been around since Elvis' day. You can continue with this debate. 

Meanwhile I'll keep my eyes peeled for evil satan worshipping rappers bent on world domination.


----------



## RasPlasch (Sep 16, 2009)

So HialeahChico305.  Are you saying you believe in the devil?  LOL.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2009)

You could play a non stop loop of recorded juicy farts, and eventually your brain will find Satan somewhere in there if you have the inclination to hear Satan.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 16, 2009)

Yanick said:


> .
> 
> Meanwhile I'll keep my eyes peeled for evil satan worshipping rappers bent on world domination.



no no no no. its the secret devil worshiping society behind the scenes controlling the rappers who are talking about the secret society publicly


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2009)

Why all the hate for Satanism?

LaVey Satanism actually has a very positive message underneath all the stupid theatrics.

People who go out and sacrifice goats and actually believe in the actual devil and pray to him on the other hand, are a bunch of fucking idiots.

And also, big news: Rappers sing about violent, meaningless, hateful bollocks. Welcome to one of the most popular genres of music on the planet, grandpa!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 16, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> no no no no. its the secret devil worshiping society behind the scenes controlling the rappers who are talking about the secret society publicly



Their controlling them by giving them fame according to various articles. The whole entertaiment industry is one and if you dont collaborate they take your fame away or set you up with fake charges. I dint believe this until I listened closely to most of the songs famous rappers make. talking about New world order, illuminati, etc etc.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Their controlling them by giving them fame according to various articles. The whole entertaiment industry is one and if you dont collaborate they take your fame away or set you up with fake charges. I dint believe this until I listened closely to most of the songs famous rappers make. talking about New world order, illuminati, etc etc.



Maybe you're listening too hard, man. All i hear in hip hop is a bunch of overgrown children calling eachother names.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 16, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Their controlling them by giving them fame according to various articles. The whole entertaiment industry is one and if you dont collaborate they take your fame away or set you up with fake charges. I dint believe this until I listened closely to most of the songs famous rappers make. talking about New world order, illuminati, etc etc.



If the illuminati wanted to remain secret why are they making rappers put them in their lyrics? 

how are you not getting this?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 16, 2009)

To the original question, I say an even better question is, "Who cares?"  Hip-hops gone to shit anyway, it went from black people and the struggle to assholes flying around in jets and drinking magnums of $500 piss I wouldn't give to my dog.


----------



## CORUM (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL you are so off about the all seeing eye, and the illuminati.... you need to go on with that stuff!!! it has nothing to do with satanism and yes they are "symbols" do some research and you will find out. the illuminati was founded in 1776, what year did our country declare independence?? the illuminati is about over throwing a government.... what did we do in 1776???? you are talking about something you have no idea about... i am sure some people here may know a thing or two...... seek and you shall find!!!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2009)

I think the Da Vinci Code and the like have bolstered the appearances of Illuminati, Free Masons and Knights Templar in popular media be it movies, books or music.  In Hip Hop I would take a guess and say they pick up on words other rappers are saying, they recycle shit so often, start with Song 1 'Rappers Delight' and look at how many times parts of that have been re-hashed like say the "Hotel, motel Holiday Inn"......

Heres the Wiki page on where Illuminati can be found into Pop Culture Illuminati in popular culture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Illuminati rhymes with Gotti as well as shotty, body, hottie


Don't forget the conspiracies of George Bush(and other Presidents) being in one or all of the secret societies of our culture, but why not in a secret Chinese Society or the Yakuza or part of an Ancient Ninja Clan?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2009)

Think about the times when dissent and revolution abounded along with the struggle for Enlightenment, it was a new Renaissance and there were many people who didn't want any of it so Secret Societies and Private Debate Clubs were being formed all over.....Thomas Paine, William Blake, Thomas Jefferson, Ben Franklin all of these men were or probably were members of some secret order with whom they'd meet to spread their revolutionary thoughts.......   It's like when the Christians were being persecuted in Roman times so they drew half a fish and waited to see if the person they'd met could finish it....people just wanted to feel secure while working out ways to better govern their lands or just live their lives more freely.....with out such secrecy we'd have never gained our Independence here in the US.  So we should be applauding such institutions of freethought and luminary idealism and not demonizing them.....


----------



## CORUM (Sep 17, 2009)

yes they were part of a secret society, along with george washington and others.... a lot of the founding fathers of the U.S. were part of a "society with secrets"


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 17, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> If the illuminati wanted to remain secret why are they making rappers put them in their lyrics?
> 
> how are you not getting this?



Again I don't know much about Illuminati, but I've seen they have been mentioned loosely by this artists. By the way check out eminems 3am video. Diabolic shit (which im totally against).


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 17, 2009)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


>



lol


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 17, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Researching through various youtube videos that get censured every day and articles all over the Internet shows prove of this. Eminem has a lot of songs saying he gets possessed, Jay-z, Beyonce, and kanye west always throwing the Illuminati sign covering one eye (same sign thats one the back of the dollar) .  WTF is wrong with the hip-hop industry? sorry I couldn't provide links since im at work im a little tied up but I would love your input on this.



The Illuminati was created by big thinkers who went beyond the Catholic churches thinking about creationism and knowing the solar system was heliocentric, totally opposite of their preachings. If this was made public they were subject to an inquisition and would have been killed for having such thoughts. So they formed a secret sect of free thinkers.

These rappers in their own narcissistic minds are just trying to compare themselves to these great thinkers, just cause it sounds  cool, and to sell a lot of records, yet they couldn't even begin to fathom the real reasons why there was a need to create such a society.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 17, 2009)

as far as Jay-Z goes Im pretty sure this is the symbol he is making


----------



## CORUM (Sep 18, 2009)

IN A WAY YES... the illuminati was formed by these great thinkers, but it was another society that started moving away from the catholic preachings... as the illuminati was formed in 1776 which the movement you are referring to was already in place before the illuminati




IronAddict said:


> The Illuminati was created by big thinkers who went beyond the Catholic churches thinking about creationism and knowing the solar system was heliocentric, totally opposite of their preachings. If this was made public they were subject to an inquisition and would have been killed for having such thoughts. So they formed a secret sect of free thinkers.
> 
> These rappers in their own narcissistic minds are just trying to compare themselves to these great thinkers, just cause it sounds  cool, and to sell a lot of records, yet they couldn't even begin to fathom the real reasons why there was a need to create such a society.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2009)

either way we can agree the kid who started this thread doesn't know what the heck he is talking about


----------



## CORUM (Sep 18, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## CORUM (Sep 18, 2009)

I Am A Pretty Young Guy, But Today's Youth Takes Lessons From Hip Hop Artists!!!! Sad Day!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know much about Illuminati, all I can tell you is that its pretty weird most artists talk about it and also talk about the New World Order coming.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 19, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I don't know much about Illuminati, all I can tell you is that its pretty weird most artists talk about it and also talk about the New World Order coming.



well it's definitely not most artists. but if you want to find other things similar that artists speak about you will have a long list of things to choose from.


----------



## Convictions (May 3, 2010)

*Wow Ur SumthN*

That's sad.... This whole topic is SAD.  Ignorance. 

How can you experience Love and Not believe? Waking up every morning is a blessing alone. You are NOT God. more like the Antichrist. 

*Check out Youtube and type in, "The Truth behind hip-hop" Watch part 1-9 Its pretty self explanatory.*


----------



## Convictions (May 3, 2010)

*wow Ur SumthN*



ROID said:


> I am GOD.  seriously.I mean seriously I am GOD.  there is no such thing as satan. it's a form of religious control.
> 
> Get with the program before you get left behind to fight the angry horsemen with the seven seals. The end is nigh up on us.



_wow.... _

*Do your history before you open your mouth.* _Read, "Revolations"._


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2010)

*Look at post dates before you open your mouth.* Nobody has posted in this thread for over 6 months. The time for discussion is over.

*Learn to spell before you open your mouth. *The word you're looking for is "revelations".


----------



## KelJu (May 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Look at post dates before you open your mouth.* Nobody has posted in this thread for over 6 months. The time for discussion is over.
> 
> *Learn to spell before you open your mouth. *The word you're looking for is "revelations".


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Bowden (May 4, 2010)

Having 666 in my rep count must mean that I am involved with Satanism.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2010)

satanism is under-rated IMO


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 6, 2010)

YouTube Video
























YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 6, 2010)

Whatever your opinion is on this matter, there is no doubt that mainstream hip-hop is full of negative messeges degrading our society, and its only getting worse.


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 7, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Think about the times when dissent and revolution abounded along with the struggle for Enlightenment, it was a new Renaissance and there were many people who didn't want any of it so Secret Societies and Private Debate Clubs were being formed all over.....Thomas Paine, William Blake, Thomas Jefferson, Ben Franklin all of these men were or probably were members of some secret order with whom they'd meet to spread their revolutionary thoughts.......   It's like when the Christians were being persecuted in Roman times so they drew half a fish and waited to see if the person they'd met could finish it....people just wanted to feel secure while working out ways to better govern their lands or just live their lives more freely.....with out such secrecy we'd have never gained our Independence here in the US.  So we should be applauding such institutions of freethought and luminary idealism and not demonizing them.....




You are referring to the Freemasons, and you have nailed a key point about those times and those brilliant, eclectic men.  Within a Masonic lodge, no discussion on religion is allowed -- and what a relief in those religion-strangled times.  Many believe the G on the unfinished pyramid stands for God.  It does not.  It stands for Geometry.  In a Masonic Lodge brilliant minds could (and still can) discuss everything from evolution to the nature of electricity, and the nature of man, without worry they would be accused of heresy.  It may be of interest to some that the Masonic Lodges of Cuba and Florida were recently officially reunited in a formal ceremony in Havana -- Jose Marti, Simon Bolivar, Washington, Franklin, Lincoln were all Freemasons.


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 7, 2010)

Oh . . . one more thing.  Fuck hip hop


----------



## Walnutz (May 7, 2010)

Led Zepplin got accused of satanism too.  If you played 'Stairway to Heaven' you could hear 'praise the devil' and another one.  

Judas Priest got sued because parents of a suicide victim said it was their music with subliminal messages saying to kill yourself.  The parents LOST!!!

Sooooooooooooo fvckin' dumb.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 7, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> You are referring to the Freemasons, and you have nailed a key point about those times and those brilliant, eclectic men.  Within a Masonic lodge, no discussion on religion is allowed -- and what a relief in those religion-strangled times.  Many believe the G on the unfinished pyramid stands for God.  It does not.  It stands for Geometry.  In a Masonic Lodge brilliant minds could (and still can) discuss everything from evolution to the nature of electricity, and the nature of man, without worry they would be accused of heresy.  It may be of interest to some that the Masonic Lodges of Cuba and Florida were recently officially reunited in a formal ceremony in Havana -- Jose Marti, Simon Bolivar, Washington, Franklin, Lincoln were all Freemasons.



Jose Marti was a freemason? how do you know this?


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 7, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Jose Marti was a freemason? how do you know this?



I was at the ceremony in Havana.  It was held on Jose Martís birthday in December.  There's a Masonic museum in Havana with statues of Martî, Washington, Lincoln, Bolivar, Roosevelt.  The Freemasons met secretly in the first decades after Castro came to power but, because Martí is the country's primary revolutionary hero, the Masons are now the only non-government group allowed to meet privately in Cuba.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2010)

the Goat-Blowers Society is also allowed to meet privately in Cuba .


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 7, 2010)

Actually, Skipper, the Goat Blowers only THINK they're meeting privately.  I'm sure you known the drill: led into a room with lots of curtains, inexplicable noise from an unseen crowd, then you see the goat of your dreams come scampering down the runway . . . not that it ever happened to me.  I want to be real clear about that.  Never.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2010)

wow . .  different Goat-Blowers . .  'Goat' is a type of glassware, a tradition passed down from early Spanish settlers . . you're one sick fuck 2tom


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> wow . .  different Goat-Blowers . .  'Goat' is a type of glassware, a tradition passed down from early Spanish settlers . . you're one sick fuck 2tom



"One sick fuck?"  Well, Skipper, they said the same thing about Son of Sam.


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 8, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> wow . .  different Goat-Blowers . .  'Goat' is a type of glassware, a tradition passed down from early Spanish settlers . . you're one sick fuck 2tom



I'd like to add two things.  1.) It's an honor to be called a 'sick fuck' by the master.  Sincere and humble thanks for this.  2.) Fuck hip hop


----------



## TheEye (Aug 28, 2011)

Now a days the connection between the Illuminati and Hip Hop's satanic messages through imagery are far beyond obvious. I've been intrigued as well as skeptical about the whole thing, I may have very well been "hood winked." I began to look deeper into this and have noticed many strange patterns in who became popular at what times and what transitions their image went through around that time. When I began to really do my homework my results we're astounding. I was able to correlate some of hip hop's biggest stars such as: Eminem, Fat Joe, Nas, Kanye West, Rick Ross and Lil Wayne. This worried me to death considering my 15 year son listens to more than half of these artists. Not to mention the new ones such as Tyler the Creator and Kadeve who is named after Egyptian Kings. The undeniable amount of praise to the Egyptian Sun God Amon Ra is becoming extremely difficult to disregard as conspiracy. My question: What is the reasoning and main agenda of this? Should we really be concerned with the subliminal messages our children could be receiving through the music? Or am I just a nut job conspiracist now?


----------

